# Moving to Quezon City



## tjk (Jan 22, 2013)

Hi 

I'll be transferred in 2-3 months time to Manila and my office is in Quezon city. I have a number of questions at this moment that I am trying to find answers to.

1. Which is a good/safe place to live? And how much does it cost? Renting houses/apartments seems very expensive (based on the internet search results), is that the case? I have 3 kids, so I need a bigger place with at least 3 bed rooms. Company will pay a certain amount towards rent, but I don't know yet how much that would be.

2. Are there international schools in Quezon city? How much is the school fee? Is there any recommendation for international schools?

3. Do I need pay a deposit to rent the apartment? 

4. What sort of facilities are available in the apartments where expats leave?

Hope to get some feedback


----------



## HondaGuy (Aug 6, 2012)

tjk,

Whereabouts in Quezon City will you be working?

There are several nice condo buildings in Ortigas near MegaMall, but a 3 bedroom
will run you p75k and up. I had a 3 bedroom penthouse on the 32nd floor of one
building and the rent was p90k a month. A buddy of mine is renting a 4 bedroom
in AIC Gold for p75k a month.

Condo owners will want at least 2 months deposit and first and last month's rent
up front (so 4 months total).

For schools, there are several international schools. Brent is supposedly the best
but my understanding is the tuition is near $20k a yer per child. Poveda in Ortigas
has a good reputation but im not sure the tuition rate there. There are others, but
unfortunately I dont know the names off the top of my head.

Most condo buildings have a pool and some kind of gym, but the equipment in
the gym may be old/outdated or broken. A few have saunas but most dont. The
real top end condos (like St Francis Shang Ri La) have billiards tables, karaoke
rooms, jacuzzis, spas, kids playgrounds, etc but the rent for a 3 bedroom is
probably p150k a month.

If you will have a vehicle, make sure to ask if the parking slot is included in the
rent. A 3 bedroom condo should come with 2 parking slots, but make sure to ask.

Good luck!


----------



## cammegan (Jan 28, 2013)

Quezon city is a big city. Where in Quezon City will your office be located?

I personally would rather rent a home than a condo. I like the privacy and space. Rent is a bit higher than condos, but its more spacious and private. Plus I think its more suitable for your kids. There are many homes for rent in private, gated communities around Quezon City. There are a handful of international, progressive schools as well. I suggest you first know your budget in terms of rent and school tuition. There will definitely be a house/condo and school that will match your needs.


----------



## thescribe (Jan 28, 2013)

Wow, what a dilemma.

First of all, QC has a very high crime rate. Just read the papers or websites like ABS-CBN.

The best place for ex-pats that want to live like Americans is in Bonafacio Global City. It is more expensive but worth it. That said, condos are 50,000 pesos up ($1,200), especially a 3BR. Of course, they have all of the amenities, such as pool, gym, et al.

In addition, there are stores galore, good security, and no jeepneys or trikes allowed inside. What is more, there are good International schools.

If I were you, I'd rather commute from BGC to QC (about 20 minutes) than live there.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

reasonable rents in Novaliches and vista verde executive subdivision,,much much much better prices.......2 br 6500 a month ,pm me if needed


----------



## intersect1433 (Apr 18, 2013)

*Agree*



thescribe said:


> Wow, what a dilemma.
> 
> First of all, QC has a very high crime rate. Just read the papers or websites like ABS-CBN.
> 
> ...


Totally agree, try checking out apartments in McKinley Hill


----------



## Billfish (Apr 13, 2013)

thescribe said:


> If I were you, I'd rather commute from BGC to QC (about 20 minutes) than live there.


 I used to stay in BFC and the commute to Ortigas was around 15 to 20 minutes if you left 7am. Anything later than that and the time starting going out exponentially. It's going to take you somewhat longer to get to QC.


----------



## raconnor (Oct 30, 2012)

Billfish said:


> I used to stay in BFC and the commute to Ortigas was around 15 to 20 minutes if you left 7am. Anything later than that and the time starting going out exponentially. It's going to take you somewhat longer to get to QC.


Since he didn't mention having a car of any kind, I'm also going out on a limb and saying he's probably not driving or taking a 200+ pesos taxi ride to and from work every day ...so he'll end up on public transportation. If that is the case, he'll never make it anywhere in 15 minutes. 

Morning traffic anywhere near the BGC area is a nightmare.. I'd guess if you were taking public transportation from BGC to somewhere in QC you'd have to make your way to Market!Market! and hop the bus there (always crowded in the morning with hundreds of call center workers) which would take you to EDSA (the craziest place I've ever seen during rush hour) and try to get a jeep from there. It'd take more than 15 minutes via public transportation 

BGC is a great place to live if you're working in BGC... but getting to and from this place can be pretty hectic...


----------

